# ISO 14001 lead auditor



## hashemspc (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل عام و انتم بخير و عسى اللهان يبلغكم رمضان و يعينكم على صالح الاعمال

انا بإذن الله تعالى مقبل على دورة 14001 lead auditor و كنت اود الاطلاع على نماذج اسئلة من الامتحان للاستعداد

فارجو ممن له دراية عن الموضوع وضع رابط لهذه الاسئلة
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي الحميد (16 أغسطس 2009)

انظر في هذه الروابط فقد تجد شيئاً

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126600.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124819.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123287.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37413.html


----------



## hashemspc (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذنا الفاضل


----------

